# New Tank, Brown Algea Covers All My Rock, HELP!!



## gmay (Apr 8, 2008)

To all the experts out there,

I have a new 90 gallon tank that has been set up for about 4 months. Canister filtration, overhead lighting is one blue light and one florescent light??? That is how the store sold it to me!!

I have what I think is live rock to help increase PH but this is my first Cichlid tank and the "Brown Algae" is killing me, the tank looks horrible. The tank has gone trough it's cycle I believe, and in the process killed one of the original 6 fish. I am posting this because I have a very severe brown algae problem. My Nitrite, Ammonia are both at zero. The Nitrate is slightly elevated and the PH is at a steady 8.0. Temperature is at about 81 degrees. The five remaining fish are very skittish and clearly not very happy with the tank condition. I want to add more fish but it doesn't make sense until I figure out what is causing he brown algae. If you have any suggestions to first eliminate the algae and secondly to try and improve the healthiness of the fish so that they are more call and less scared of everything!! They seem very stressed out. Please let me know if you need any additional information.


----------



## eyezak (Feb 22, 2008)

How long do you have your lights on? And how often are you doing water changes?
These are important factors.


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Algae shouldn't affect fish health. Something else is likely going on.

You are describing Brown Diatom Algae. It is very common in new tanks. It is caused by silicates and ammonia in new tanks. Plecos and Otos love it. See if you can get a few bristlenose or similar pleco for your tank. I had a bunch of BDA in a 85g and 3 plecos ate it all in a single night. Pretty amazing.

I'd recommend scraping off as much as you can and doing a water change. This will help your fish health too.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

As to the skiddish fish...
Do you have a little one that is tapping on the glass or do you? 
This sends vibrations through the water that is stressful to the fish.
Is your tank in a high traffic area? 
The fish may be frightened by passers by. Until they get used to the "foot traffic" try to walk by slower or avoid passing by too closely.
Do you play loud music?
Same problems with vibrations through the water.
You might try leaving the light on less. When the lights first come on, sometimes it is really bright and startles them. 
Same when the lights go off and the room is completely dark.
Do you clean the glass often? 
Swiping accross the front of the glass can send them scurrying...

HTH


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

What kind of fish are they?


----------

